# Sharpening and Repair Seminar at Korin 1/6 (NYC)



## paranoid123 (Jan 4, 2018)

I just saw this on the Korin newsletter.

"Sharpening and Repair Seminar with Master Knife Sharpener Mr. Ajioka, from Suisin" on Sat Jan, 6th. 

http://www.korin.com/events/2018-Ajioka-san-sharpening-seminar


----------

